# rollitup.org for iphone?



## kricket53 (Aug 6, 2010)

i love rollitup. i love the iphone. why cant i have both? well, i can use safari, which works pretty well, but its just not a very stoner-friendly interface. too many things that i accidentally click when im high..you know what i mean.

i think that you guys should put some serious thought into an iphone app that allows us to have a simple, yet functional alternative to using safari.

if you can program a website, then you can design a simple iphone app. and to make it worth your while, you could even charge a dollar or two. hell, id pay for it. it could have a layout similar to the app "twitteriffic."

all i ask is that you think about it. thanks.

-kricket


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 8, 2010)

65 views, and not one person has anything to say....BUMP!!!


----------



## pearce (Aug 10, 2010)

I think a rollitup.org app for the iphone would be brill, infact im gonna have a look into it as I have got the app developer kit on my mac.


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 10, 2010)

pearce who is that in your avatar???


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 11, 2010)

pearce said:


> I think a rollitup.org app for the iphone would be brill, infact im gonna have a look into it as I have got the app developer kit on my mac.


 sweet! do that.
btw nice pic


----------



## epicseeds (Aug 27, 2010)

tapatalk is an iPhone app that allows users to browseforums inside their app seemlessly. All an admin needs to do is install a small piece of firmware on their servers and tajes a few minutes and FREE! How can we give this info to an admin?

Icmag and many other forums have this enabled we should too!


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 27, 2010)

not sure how the admin will get this, but thats great!


----------



## Milesmkd (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree im on my iphone and it would be awsome to have an iphone setup


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 28, 2010)

Works just dandy on my HTC, i just zoom in on web pages so it's pretty easy to hit exactly what you want, although it's fairly good zoomed out as well.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Works just dandy on my HTC, i just zoom in on web pages so it's pretty easy to hit exactly what you want, although it's fairly good zoomed out as well.


 maybe so, but wouldnt it be nice if it was simplified so it would be more time efficient?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> maybe so, but wouldnt it be nice if it was simplified so it would be more time efficient?


If mobile facebook is anything to go by, hellllls no, full features please


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> If mobile facebook is anything to go by, hellllls no, full features please


agreed, facebook mobile sucks.

i mean simplified as in easier to use, but still just as functional.


----------



## jamNburn (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't mind using safari. I just wish there was a way to upload pics from my iPhone. Anyone know of a way. I Have a jailbroke 3GS btw. 

Just to be clear. I mean a way to upload them directly from my phone not by linking with my puter.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2010)

What details do photo's taken from mobile phones contain these days? Last i read they contained GPS details for googlemap purposes etc, but to what extent and detail, i'm not too sure. I have a digital camera just for taking photo's of the plants, never my phone.


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

I've made tons of iphone friendly websites. you don't need an iphone app, you just need a mobile version of the site so that if you visit with a mobile, it redirect to say (for example) m.rollitup.org

its very easy to do


----------



## Nikeswoosh (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm my iPod and definately agree. It doesn't even have to be an app. Some forms that I go on ask If I would like to view the page in Moble format wich is very nice


----------



## DenseBuds (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll throw my vote in for this too. Taptatalk seems like the best option, though I haven't seen how/if they address advertising $.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 27, 2011)

Bump for making riu tapatalk compatible


----------



## Terry0129 (Mar 1, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> pearce who is that in your avatar???


keeley hazell english model. god shes so fine


----------

